# Somethings wrong!



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Something to Think About! 

Low military pay was not mentioned in the State Of The Union speech. However, increasing the minimum wage was for those fast food employees striking for $15 an hour. Let's do some math: 

At $15 an hour Johnny Fry-Boy would make $31,200 annually. 

An E1 (Private) in the military makes $18,378 . 
An E5 (Sergeant) with 8 years of service only makes $35,067 annually. 

So you're telling me, LaTisha McBurgerflipper, that you deserve as much as those kids getting shot at, deploying for months in hostile environments, 
and putting their collective lives on the line every day protecting your unskilled butt!? 

Here's the deal, Baconator, you are working in a job designed for a kid in high school who is learning how to work and earning enough for gas, and hanging out with their equally goofy high school pals. If you have chosen this as your life long profession, you have failed. If you don't want minimum wage, don't have minimum skills. 

Sucks doesn't it!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That coupled with bring back manufacturing.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Something is very wrong. Now people in prison get almost $6,000 a year for college.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/showthread.php?t=17188


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

When minimum wage goes up people will get fired and hiring will become more strict. Also the job description will change and more responsibility will be expected out of everyone. You think there is no catch?

I do manager duties like freight, orders, directing, while cooking, customer service, cash register, cleaning....I make 15.50 an hour and when they raise minimum wages I'll make 18 an hour...I'm very ok with this 😊....because I know for a fact those lazy pos I see everyday will get canned. Just showing you my perspective as I am in retail.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Also military gets housing health care ect taken care of which means they make considerably more than 18 19 k


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I agree 100% UC. Socialism at it's finest. To bad it won't work for long and it will all come crashing down. Ahhhh but even while they stand amongst the ruble at their feet they will still Not get it.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

OctopusPrime said:


> Also military gets housing health care ect taken care of which means they make considerably more than 18 19 k


Basic allowance for housing for a SGT with dependents is somewhere around 1400 a month depending on location. Basic allowance for substance is around 250 both are non taxable benifits so add 1650 a month to their basic pay and you will see they are not in the poor house like everyone who likes to make arguments based on basic pay leads you to believe. That is not including the health care benifits for them and their families which could easily add 500-2000 dollars of non taxable benifits to their monthly income that they don't see in their paycheck or the retirement benifits they will receive if they stay till 20 years.

When I was on active duty I was taking home 700 more a month as an SFC over 20 than I was as a GS-11. Our military is paid well, you have to calculate all their benefits to get an accurate picture of what they make, don't believe all they hype that leaves out half the argument.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

There is something wrong with the Forum user name "Urinal Cake". :rulez:
Is this not a violation of common decency?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

What everyone needs to understand about the agenda. 

The country is hugely in debt.
The government pays back treasury guarantee s with tax dollars.
Tax dollars are based on a percent of income and sales. 
The higher the gdp the higher the tax revenue.
The government is desperate to increase
Gdp / tax dollars 
The velocity of money exchanges 
And most importantly population. This is why we are allowing so many illegals in the country.

No one here will believe what I am explaining. Look at Japan stagflation.

We have more person s on retirement benefits than working. The above is the plan.

Please understand these fiscal policies lead to inflation. 

Huge inflation. Think early 80s after Carter x 2 as the debt to gdp is high by multiples.

If it does not work think Greece and Argentina.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

OctopusPrime said:


> Also military gets housing health care ect taken care of which means they make considerably more than 18 19 k


BFD They also write a Blank Check to America willing to pay with their lives!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> There is something wrong with the Forum user name "Urinal Cake". :rulez:
> Is this not a violation of common decency?


Really that's your biggest problem in life? If so you need to get one! GFY


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

No need to get snappy. It's not our fault people pee on you, when you gotta go you gotta go. On whatever is there.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

At work today one urinal was running constantly. A supervisor walked in and asked if the urinal cake was a throat lozenge, I said try one and let us know!  His mouth is big enough!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The "Minimum Wage" should not exist in a free society. Urinal Cake puts it in a very good perspective and I'll add that an increase in minimum wage to these people in jobs that should be training positions for high school kids are now full time careers for adults who are breeding and wondering why they can't make enough. What none of them understand is, when the Min Wage goes up, so will the cost of bread, milk, rent as well as the freakin burgers they are flipping. Everything goes up.

Slippy's advice, don't have a child if you earn min wage and don't take a min wage job thinking you will do that for more than a year or two while in High School. Its not supposed to be a lifelong career!!!!!!!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I've told my daughter the same thing, minimum wage is for gas, beer and cigs. All I see at work for new hires are the over 60's crowd, to supplement income or the under 25 crowd with no real life ahead of them! Told my daughter this, I hoped she would get the point! She attends college now and is doing well. What I said must have paid off.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

And, the folks getting the $15/ hr are wanting to work less hours so it won't effect their EBT, food stamps, welfare, etc.
Work less for the same money and all the free shit---


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

kinda makes you want to say, fuggit, and hop in the wagon too, don't it!!


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> Really that's your biggest problem in life? If so you need to get one! GFY


I'll just put you on ignore. Good luck.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Ashamed to say I make $22 an hour with an electronics degree with deadlines and must get stuff done. These folks can just walk away....come back the next day and flip burgers!! Lotta skill involved in flippin patties!!! Just insane!!!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I hate to see the price of gas, when this shit storm takes effect. 
The price of groceries is steadily rising. 
The U.S. is on a very quick, very engineered plan to fail. 
When the Facebook lion gets more outrage than 22 American veterans, our society is doomed. 
I hope my kids never "fall into the minimum wage category", but, I am worried. 
Worried that as a father, I haven't taught them enough, it's a tough dog eat dog world out there, and no matter what the minimum wage is, it is not enough to prosper. Hell, I'm depressed now.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

alterego said:


> What everyone needs to understand about the agenda.
> 
> The country is hugely in debt.
> The government pays back treasury guarantee s with tax dollars.
> ...


Alter Ego, I thank you. 
It's set up to fail. 
Our so called elected officials are ALL IN ON IT.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Nope, our elected officials are puppets and have their strings pulled by special interests and lobbyists. The political leaders are not that bright.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Deebo said:


> I hate to see the price of gas, when this shit storm takes effect.
> The price of groceries is steadily rising.
> The U.S. is on a very quick, very engineered plan to fail.
> When the Facebook lion gets more outrage than 22 American veterans, our society is doomed.
> ...


And now I am depressed. Hey Slippy, where's that whiskey?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

My daughter attends college, I have provided her with pepper spray. Recently I gave her a quick flip knife. Told her how to use it. She freaks me out by coming at me at home and whips it out like I'm a bad guy! Love her to death!! She has it down pat how to use it!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm getting ready to go back to college August 20. I have to drive 120 miles a day and pay for the toll road with ez pass.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

dsdmmat said:


> Basic allowance for housing for a SGT with dependents is somewhere around 1400 a month depending on location. Basic allowance for substance is around 250 both are non taxable benifits so add 1650 a month to their basic pay and you will see they are not in the poor house like everyone who likes to make arguments based on basic pay leads you to believe. That is not including the health care benifits for them and their families which could easily add 500-2000 dollars of non taxable benifits to their monthly income that they don't see in their paycheck or the retirement benifits they will receive if they stay till 20 years.
> 
> When I was on active duty I was taking home 700 more a month as an SFC over 20 than I was as a GS-11. Our military is paid well, you have to calculate all their benefits to get an accurate picture of what they make, don't believe all they hype that leaves out half the argument.


Things have changed in the last 4 decades. When they had the ability to just draft as many as they needed, pay was not even a consideration. I still have my W-2 from 1968, where I was an E-4 for part of the year - $1200 for the YEAR. Living in WWII era wooden barracks.
In 1970, as an E-5, I made almost $350/month including $65 combat pay and $13 overseas pay. But there was no place to spend it.:armata_PDT_04:
The "good old days" were not always so good.:armata_PDT_25:


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

tango said:


> And, the folks getting the $15/ hr are wanting to work less hours so it won't effect their EBT, food stamps, welfare, etc.
> Work less for the same money and all the free shit---


Bingo! Watch the self order touch screens wipe these Professional Micky D people's asses right outta work!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> . But there was no place to spend it.:armata_PDT_04:


BS Dozens of houses of prostitution in Saigon and Lucy's Tiger Den in Bankok Thailand R&R favorite, don't ask me how I know that....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Not yalls fault. Been in a bad mood since I got off work today. 
Shit, personally I make, what I thought was great money.....but, it seems like a sinking ship at my place if employment now. 
I will be be using my personal time off up in August, just in case, and some off those ten off days will be job hunting. If minimum wage is all I find, I will work three jobs....
Sorry to depress some of y'all. 
Alas, thank all you guys that have served, I respect every one of yall


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Deebo said:


> Not yalls fault. Been in a bad mood since I got off work today.
> Shit, personally I make, what I thought was great money.....but, it seems like a sinking ship at my place if employment now.
> I will be be using my personal time off up in August, just in case, and some off those ten off days will be job hunting. If minimum wage is all I find, I will work three jobs....
> Sorry to depress some of y'all.
> Alas, thank all you guys that have served, I respect every one of yall


We're here for you. Sit a spell, spill your guts, a problem shared and all.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Deebs,

I have no doubt you will find something great. OUR prayers and YOUR diligence and hard work, cannot be defeated. Chin up my friend. :encouragement:


----------



## OSOKILL (Jun 4, 2012)

Urinal Cake Eater said:


> Really that's your biggest problem in life? If so you need to get one! GFY


it doesn't pay to get an attitude when someone asks a simple question cause you end up with name modifications lol


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Zz


rice paddy daddy said:


> Things have changed in the last 4 decades. When they had the ability to just draft as many as they needed, pay was not even a consideration. I still have my W-2 from 1968, where I was an E-4 for part of the year - $1200 for the YEAR. Living in WWII era wooden barracks.
> In 1970, as an E-5, I made almost $350/month including $65 combat pay and $13 overseas pay. But there was no place to spend it.:armata_PDT_04:
> The "good old days" were not always so good.:armata_PDT_25:


Yeah now a days they have plenty of places to spend it even in combat zones. You can get almost anything you want overseas due to AAFES and Amazon.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

We give out too much to too many as it is. And we spend a lot of money on stupid unnecessary programs. But the people who really need and deserve it always get shafted first.

And it's messed up that yall changed urinal cakes name... just saying.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> ...And it's messed up that yall changed urinal cakes name... just saying.


That's just wrong.

Thanks

Slippypoo


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> That's just wrong.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Slippypoo


Easy there. They gonna get you too! Next thing you know you'll be sloppypoo.


----------



## OSOKILL (Jun 4, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Easy there. They gonna get you too! Next thing you know you'll be sloppypoo.


Hmmm I like it ha

his name wont be changed for long. I think he got the message


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

ffadmin said:


> Hmmm I like it ha
> 
> his name wont be changed for long. I think he got the message


It doesn't bother me, I stated early on that I sell Janitorial supply's, but for someone to take that as "Vulger" is just plain silly...
Have your fun, I enjoy the forum and it's members, all of you.


----------



## OSOKILL (Jun 4, 2012)

LOL see you should have said that in the beginning rather than coppin an attitude about it. gotta remember we are always getting new members and its going to be questioned by those late to the party =]]


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ffadmin said:


> LOL see you should have said that in the beginning rather than coppin an attitude about it. gotta remember we are always getting new members and its going to be questioned by those late to the party =]]


Right you are big guy! One good strategy is to have those new members who have questions and are late to the party to give me a shout and I'll set them straight.

You know me, I'm always willing to help out the new and confused. :icon_smile:

Thanks

Slip


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't think its all a case of minimal skills. When the manufacturing base left a lot of people had to make due with whatever they had. I hold a bachelors degree, I was putting in anywhere from 20-50 job applications a week on the internet, through the newspaper, anywhere where they where posted and for the longest time the only job I could get was making 7.50 as a security guard. I pretty well hated life those years but I persevered and although my current job only requires a high school diploma I make significantly more than that 7.50 and have have state/county benefits. I'm still looking to go back for my masters and maybe teach.


***Edit***

I know Michael Moore is probably a fan favorite on these forums, I've said a few things about him as well but the documentary he made about GM leaving Flint Michigan should have been a tell tale of what happens when manufacturing leaves. Tons of people out of work and the company responds by giving away free Broadway shows while people who are used to making decent money making cars are forced to start new careers at Taco Bell


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Toolmanky,

I am so glad that I am as old as I am. I never have had to find a job or a woman on the internet. EVERY job I had I either interviewed for in person, or we knew each other somehow in the industry. 

I think this whole internet job search process is a big problem today. 

But as you say, losing manufacturing in the US was a big hit. BUT look at why manufacturing left the US...Government Regulation that stifled growth or increased costs. In the case of auto manufacturing; union over-reach along with government regulation and foreign competition really knocked GM Ford and Chrysler for a loop. From Textile, to Steel to Forest Products, government regulations and labor over-reach played a role.

Now, good educated people are working jobs that were once thought of as starter positions or minimum wage. not careers.


----------

